# Parkway medical nursing.



## abbiesmummy (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi All
I have been offered a senior nurse/nurse manager position in the new Parkway Novena, opening next year. I am currently waiting for a package, to see what they can offer me. Just wondering if anyone out there has any involvement with Parkway and can give me an idea of what its like to work for them. It will be a big gamble as I would be relocating with husband and 2 children (9 + 4) and leaving a well paid job in the UK (I need a new challenge! )) Any comments would be gratefully received.


----------

